# Big Boots, Thinner Waist



## TILL3YTIM3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey everyone.

I was recently at a flea market and found an unbeatable offer. 2006 Lib-Tech TRS w/Magne-Traction along with Amp 5 Flow bindings and Size 11 Daniel Franck Signature Vans boots. All for only $75! The main thing I'm worried about is not the length (159), but the waist (253). I am worried that a size 13 shoe may cause toe/heel drag. Obviously the boots are too small. I will get new boots, but I'm not sure what kind to look out for. I cannot take the board back. (who would want to if it's worth $530!) Is there a simple fix for this? Maybe risers or a footprint reducing boot. Recommendations would be great. Btw I am 15 years old, 5'11 and 140lbs.


----------



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey man.

I'm far from an expert on all of this stuff, but I just posted a thread with a question similar to yours. 

You said you wear size thirteen shoes, but do you know what size boots you wear? I wear a size 11.5 shoe and I thought I was going to fit into an 11 boot, but after trying boots on in the store I found that I could fit into many 10.5 boots. Your boot size may be smaller than your shoe size also.

With this in mind, I still doubt that you'll wear anything less than a 11.5 boot (although I can't be certain) and I was being told by many people that 10.5 was the border for a using normal board or a midwide/wide board and 11 was pushing it. What I'm trying to say is that from the answers/advice I've been giving and the research I've done you'll probably have some overhang, maybe even a decent amount of it.

As far as footprint-reducing boots go, I know that Burton and Salomon make boots like this (I'm sure more people will elaborate on that in the following replies) and I think Thirty-two does too (correct me if I'm wrong).

Risers will help to if you really need them, and I've been told that you can shave down the fronts of your boots but this may void the manufacturer warranty (and you could possibly ruin them).

I hope this helped a little.


----------



## TILL3YTIM3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ya, I figured boots would run smaller sizes for actual shoe size. I also don't want to shave down the boots or buy anything really expensive. About $150 max. I haven't tried any other boots on either besides the ones that came with them. Thanks for the advice. Any other suggestions?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Good luck with size 13's on a normal width board... I understand why you bought the board because it's not a bad deal but unless you run extreme angles, a super wide stance or risers which blow it's going to be difficult not to catch your heel or toe in the snow. I'd say do your best to find some footprint reducing boots like the above mentioned Salomon F-series, Burton SLX, Sabbath and a couple of others, Ride also makes or used to make some, Deeluxe also I believe makes some. 

Those boots should bring you down to maybe an 11.5 or 12 in actual footprint and then if you're running a wider stance and some aggressive angles you could be fine. The problem with risers from a guy who's been riding since they were pretty much the only option for big footed riders besides the K2 Fatbob and Ride Mountain Series is that they remove a significant amount of board feel. Now if you're just looking to cruise on this board than they'll be ok and not the end of the world but definitely not the best.


----------



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

The footprint on the board after the special boots all depends on what boot size you actually wear, and until you figure that out its kinda hard to tell what will happen.

If you get down to a size 11 footprint on the board you might only have a little overhang which isn't such a bad thing because a little can help put pressure on the edges.

And as far as risers go, if you haven't been snowboarding for long it will probably be easier to get used to them compared to someone who has been riding for a long time and switches to them. I don't know how much risers run but I'd say it's worth a try if you need some, considering the amount of money you saved on the whole package.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

I dont think ur gonna be able to ride that board with your large boot size unless you ride at like 18 degrees or more. Im looking to get a skinny waist lib and i have size 9 boots and i think i might just fit it.


----------



## TILL3YTIM3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Isn't it also true that you want one size smaller boots for a snug fit and the lining will also break in slightly? Maybe I could get away with a 12, possibly a 11.5?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

TILL3YTIM3 said:


> Isn't it also true that you want one size smaller boots for a snug fit and the lining will also break in slightly? Maybe I could get away with a 12, possibly a 11.5?


That is mostly true. I would still go into a snowboard shop and try on a few different brands just to make sure. you dont want to buy a pair online then when you get them your toes are getting smushed in. I ware a size 10 shoe but my last pair of snowboard boots were a 9.


----------



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

librider26 said:


> That is mostly true. I would still go into a snowboard shop and try on a few different brands just to make sure. you dont want to buy a pair online then when you get them your toes are getting smushed in. I ware a size 10 shoe but my last pair of snowboard boots were a 9.


I'd definitely go in the store to try on some boots before buying any boots online. Everyone has different feet and there is no way to tell if a boot will be comfortable or not until you actually try it on. For example, when I went into a shop a few days ago to try on some boots the shop worker gave me a pair of Burton boots to try on that are his personal favorite. They were my size but they weren't comfortable on my ankle. If I had ordered them online I would have had to send them back because there is no way I could ride those all day and be happy. Hopefully the guys helping you out at the shop actually know a thing or two like mine did, he really helped me understand more about boots.


----------



## TILL3YTIM3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. Are there any other simple fixes (ex. risers) that could also help. I don't wanna resort to shaving either.


----------



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

Somebody mentioned it further up, but standing in a wider stance and/or angling your feet would help, but it all depends on the rider. Some people prefer their feet to be at no angle.


----------



## TILL3YTIM3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anyone know how much Deeluxe One Series boots cost?


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd really like to find out where this flea market is and give it a visit or two.


----------



## TILL3YTIM3 (Aug 10, 2010)

It's called Roger's. It's in Rogers, Ohio. The place is huge.


----------

